# Ultimate Shine: Audi A6, RS4x3,RS6, Fiat 500 esse esse



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Well since the snow outside has taken over my life time to share some more work with you all. These are more glory shots than correction shots but a nice selection of motors.

This customer had fitted a monza racing exhaust to his Fiat 500 Abarth esse esse model, it sounded very similar to his GT3 RS i done 















































































































Audi A6 Avant Le mans





























































Audi RS4 with black optics pack and a black milltech exhaust that again sounded amazing.







































































A nice Blue RS4 done finished in crystal rock and a wheel colour change,

























































































































Notice the customers great idea of a replacement for a cut down plate,





















A stunning RS6 V10 turbo,























































































































































A nice Black RS4, this car was booked in for a full correction detail and a front end paint job,











































































A selection of new menzerna compounds,











Rear light clusters before,











After,











Final pics,



















































Hope you enjoyed comments always welcome:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A lovely selection of motors worked on Paul, that is one awesome looking stealthy RS4.


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Love the black on black RS4, great work


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

nice work mate, my fave would have to be the blue RS6 :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

What a great selection of motor's you have worked on there, awesome...........:doublesho

Thanks for sharing...........:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Awesome work on some very cool cars, that fiat 500's interior is beautiful and the RS audi's are pretty darn nice too.

:thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

All the black RS4 with black alloys needs is tinted rear windows.

Great job on all the cars. :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

All look spot on, love the stealth looking RS4, Do the exhaust tips not polish up on the RS4's?


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice work there :thumb:

You still using a lot of DuraGloss?


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Some lovely looking cars there


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

So ermm you like the Audi's

A lovely collection of detailed beauty's

Great work fella:thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

nice collection there, good work


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Lovely work there....

I keep looking at the Audi RS cars....a 2, 4, or 6.........

hmmmmmm

:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

wow! amazing work and some amazing Audi metal! Loving the finish on the engine bays too, looks straight out the factory clean!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

very nce work there and some very nice cars. The 500's interior is really nice, the black RS4 looks mean as hell lol and the RS4's engine bay looks very very tidy, plus the cut down plate looks good.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice 500 and the rs4 looks mean as ..


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Car porn on a wintry day - perfect !


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice selection of work Paul


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, they all look fantastic! :thumb:

The blue RS6 estate is just immense!!


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Got to say I absolutely love that 500:argie:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice collection :thumb:


----------



## DavidClark (Sep 22, 2010)

the Abarths are very nice inside! Never noticed how good looking they are!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

great work, great pics.


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Saw those magic words .... Audi ... RS6 ... 

Had to look .. Great work,

That C6 RS6 looks so like mine Spenag Blue with Silver interior) best combo they do


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

they are all great..


----------



## abo (Nov 19, 2010)

nice work rs6 is the nuts :thumb::thumb:


----------



## superdoug (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Paul, Blue RS6 is my favourite too. Great work as usual, BUT!
I am less than impressed with your condensed write up. There was next to nothing to read therefore you have passed on no skills. I can only give you a C for this one


----------



## tomma (Nov 20, 2010)

some exerllent work there great attantion to detail and some fantastic reflection shots because of this great job


----------



## ajc2306 (Sep 20, 2006)

RS4 looks very stealth in black with the black wheels. Great work


----------



## mike89 (Jun 6, 2009)

those rs's are gorgeous, good job.

No Fiat badges on the car btw  its an Abarth


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Great work Paul loving the 500 :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Fantastic group of cars all finished to your normal high standards, well done to you and only alittle envious of you, the last RS4 needs black or CF mirror covers to finish of the 'darth vader' look.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

some wicked cars in there, but I'm in love with the last black RS4 with gunmetal grey wheels :argie:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice Selection of RS's....but then I am biased


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2010)

RS4 and RS6 v10 turbo = PORN!

They speak for themselves


----------



## Phill_S (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks like half an Audi RS owners club has been to see you! :lol:

Awesome shots and finish. Fantastic.

Hard to believe though that the abarth can sound like a GT3!!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice collection of Auids there


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work :thumb:


----------

